# Eclipse und Startparameter



## abesier (20. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kleine frage. Ich möchte gerne aus meinem development Ordner, wo mehrere Projekte drin stehen immer nur ein gewissen Projekt starten, dass ich über die eclipse startparameter steuern kann.

wenn ich jetzt z.b. eclipse -data "c:\dev\EJBINtegration\" eingebe, läd er mir einen leeren Workspace.

ich habe jedoch schon das Projekt angelegt er soll mir dieses auch nur laden

in dem dev-ordner gibt es mehrere projekte

c:\dev besteht aus

\EJBIntegration
\SQLTOXML
\TOMCATIntegration

Und wie lade ich nur ein Projekt jetzt und nicht alle auf einmal?

Danke im vorraus


----------

